# My New Economical Mini Loft



## bluedingo (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello all,
I'm new to the pigeon world and wanted to get some input on a new loft i've started building. I don't have much space, but i wanted to make a small loft for 4-6 homers. I also wanted to do it cheaply, so I tried to scavenge or get a good deal on the materials, without making it too janky though. I used 2 x 4s for the frame that I painted with some exterior house paint. The dimension are 2'x4' and the unit is 5' tall. The loft space itself is 42" tall. The exterior is 1x8" redwood fencing that i salvaged from a barn. Its good quality and I'm not planning on painting it, as it should be ok here in california, but I am worried about drafts moving through the cracks between boards. since its redwood I also wasn't planning on painting it either. Let me know what y'all think, your comments are much appreciated. I will keep you posted with more pics and the designs later.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

hmmm i would cover up one of the sides completely and have half of the other side with chicken wire and the other half covered up as well.


----------



## DrElectron (Sep 19, 2008)

*Sides... & Thoughts...*


Gurbir...

Looks like in the second picture both sides have been covered with siding...

Bluedingo...

Not sure where you are getting your birds, but unless you start with un-flown "squeakers", plan how you will clean your loft without allowing the birds to escape.. Old birds will try to go home and be lost... An attached fly cage with door is how I achieved this on my first loft... Shoo the buggers into the flight, close the door, then the loft is yours to work on or clean without worrying about escapee's...

Looks good so far...

Keep-em-Flying...

Dr.E...


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh i didn't notice the siding in the second picture lol, thanks Dr. E. Ummm as for the cleaning bit i agree with E. (ryhmes..lol..kinda) any who i would suggest making a small section on the side that you can put all the birds in while cleaning the loft. Or, you could catch them all, and put them into a box, crate, or a chicken wire cage thingy i have.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it is very cute...I would not put more than 2 birds in there though...they need at least 2 ft square per bird...I would put an aviary on it so they can get out in the sun or go back in the loft at will...but if they will be homers you could always let them out to loft fly often...I would not use chicken wire.. rodents will go in there. and critters could reach in...so use 1/4 or 1/2 inch hardware cloth...if you put a nest box in there looks like a nice spot for a breeding pair..but then you would have to find more room for the babies...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would agree that 2 birds should be the limit and that really would be a good amount to begin with. 
I also agree that cleaning and feeding could be an issue with the birds getting out when you open the cage door.
FYI...pigeons do prefer flat perches and shelves. You will also want a nest box for your pair.


----------



## bluedingo (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks all for your suggestions, they're much appreciated. So, in regards to a few of your comments:
1) Cleaning: As for cleaning, i was thinking of putting in an aviary at the bottom left half of the front that will be 12x24x21 with a drop in door. 
2)# of birds: Please correct me if i'm wrong, but i've read that pigeons need around 2 sq. per bird. With that in mind, wouldn't the 10' sq feet total (incl. the aviary) be able to support 4-5 birds?
3) Nest boxes and perches: I'll be sure to put some in, what dimension of nest boxes do y'all recommend?
More pics to come tomorrow, Thanks, Pigeon Talk Rocks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bluedingo said:


> Thanks all for your suggestions, they're much appreciated. So, in regards to a few of your comments:
> 1) Cleaning: As for cleaning, i was thinking of putting in an aviary at the bottom left half of the front that will be 12x24x21 with a drop in door.
> 2)# of birds: Please correct me if i'm wrong, but i've read that pigeons need around 2 sq. per bird. With that in mind, wouldn't the 10' sq feet total (incl. the aviary) be able to support 4-5 birds?
> 3) Nest boxes and perches: I'll be sure to put some in, what dimension of nest boxes do y'all recommend?
> More pics to come tomorrow, Thanks, Pigeon Talk Rocks!


2 x 4 is 8...so yes only two birds even with the aviary....better to have a little more room than not enough.....2 to 3 ft square per bird.....


----------



## bluedingo (Oct 10, 2008)

Excellent, just checking. Looks like I'll be building another loft when my pair starts breeding!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bluedingo said:


> Excellent, just checking. Looks like I'll be building another loft when my pair starts breeding!


LOL.....you might as well get started on the OTHER loft............one pair of birds can turn into many REALLY quick!!

For a nest box, you could either put one box across the back wall or put two on the right or left side, one on top of the other. The pair either needs a box big enough to hold two rounds of youngsters or a box for each round. When the first set of babies are around 14 to 18 days old, the hen will lay another set of eggs.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> LOL.....you might as well get started on the OTHER loft............one pair of birds can turn into many REALLY quick!!



Thats so true. One of my pairs had 14 youngsters last year. Its not a lot, but when you have 30 pairs of pigeons it can really add up lol! If i were you i'd just make the current loft your making a little bit bigger, able to hold about 10 birds or so. Or you can make another similar one.


----------



## bluedingo (Oct 10, 2008)

*New improvements*

So here are the latest and greatest on my mini loft. One picture is the exterior, the other is of a nesting box I got going as well as one of my birds. In the exterior picture you'll notice there is a board over my so-called "drop trap" as I pulled a rookie mistake and did not put plywood or wire in to prevent a bird from grabbing on to the bottom rung and pulling itself out. I will be picking up my hen tomorrow about 77 miles away, as I got the call that she got in to her prior owner safely.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You really need to replace that flimsy chicken wire with 1/2" hardware cloth!!! Chicken wire will keep your birds in but will not keep snakes, rats, and mice out! That adorable little doggo won't stop them from getting in and injuring or killing your birds!!!!!


----------



## bluedingo (Oct 10, 2008)

*hardware cloth*

Got the message, I'll be slapping on the cloth this weekend. I've also gotten a few more 2x4s and have started on a young bird loft that'll be quite bigger. Thanks for all the help, i'll be sure to get some pics.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*If I were you...*



bluedingo said:


> Excellent, just checking. Looks like I'll be building another loft when my pair starts breeding!



I will say this again: "you did great on your loft"...
I will build something larger than what you are thinking now...I made something like what you have now. Then few months after I see myself building even bigger (6'H X 5'W X 6'D) then few more years I extend it to 9' wide...I did what I was told to have at least 2 sections (breeders and flyers)...Now I'm gathering as much 2 x 4 and plywoods that I can get out there then I will make a 2nd floor only for flyers and the bottom is for breeders...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

bluedingo said:


> ...i'll be sure to get some pics.


Looking forward to them!


----------



## bluedingo (Oct 10, 2008)

*Pictures....Finally!!!*

Sorry it took so long folks, I had to get these from my buddy's camera as mine is down at the moment. The first is of birds, the second of the nest boxes, and the third of the outside. The pictures are little old, since I took them I've put on a much larger roof (that little thing doesn't do anything for the rain) as well as 1/2" hardware cloth in place of the chicken wire. My first pair are digging it (i hope), I've thrown in a few pics of them too. I picked up a pair of Muelmann birds from a local breeder of racing pigeons, he was happy to hook me up with a nice breeding pair. They're young birds, about 10 months old, and have done training out to about 100 miles (to their former loft), but the stock is good at the 250-300 miles races apparently. Any suggestions as to some other lines to look into? I've talked to people who have bandit lines, which race about the same distance i guess. 

Any tricks to getting them to lay eggs? I figure I'm being impatient and it is the wrong time of year but they don't seem to be exhibiting copulation behavior or anything of that sort. They have claimed the top nest box though and will roost in that and the cock will sit in the nest however, but thats about it. Thanks!


----------



## Granrey (Dec 31, 2008)

bluedingo said:


> Sorry it took so long folks, I had to get these from my buddy's camera as mine is down at the moment. The first is of birds, the second of the nest boxes, and the third of the outside. The pictures are little old, since I took them I've put on a much larger roof (that little thing doesn't do anything for the rain) as well as 1/2" hardware cloth in place of the chicken wire. My first pair are digging it (i hope), I've thrown in a few pics of them too. I picked up a pair of Muelmann birds from a local breeder of racing pigeons, he was happy to hook me up with a nice breeding pair. They're young birds, about 10 months old, and have done training out to about 100 miles (to their former loft), but the stock is good at the 250-300 miles races apparently. Any suggestions as to some other lines to look into? I've talked to people who have bandit lines, which race about the same distance i guess.
> 
> Any tricks to getting them to lay eggs? I figure I'm being impatient and it is the wrong time of year but they don't seem to be exhibiting copulation behavior or anything of that sort. They have claimed the top nest box though and will roost in that and the cock will sit in the nest however, but thats about it. Thanks!


Is this loft working fine for you?

I'm thinking to design one for 4 pairs.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

The coop looks fine to me...Very nice pair you got there too...Don't rush them to lay egg, of course they have to mate 1st for few times then lay eggs...But it won't take that long and you will have yourself some eggs...Just let them be...Good luck and happy new year to you...


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks Great! Only problem I can (not) see is the extra room you'll need for them squeakers 
Anyone that has pigeons will tell you about their "Next Loft"...
Hope your having fun, looks great!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Granrey said:


> Is this loft working fine for you?
> 
> I'm thinking to design one for 4 pairs.


This size loft should only house ONE pair....


----------



## Granrey (Dec 31, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> This size loft should only house ONE pair....


I see you are using sand at the bottom floor. If you are planning to have only one pair, would newspaper on the floor be ok?

by the way, I'm new on this and I'm just researching before I decide to built a loft.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Granrey said:


> I see you are using sand at the bottom floor. If you are planning to have only one pair, would newspaper on the floor be ok?
> 
> by the way, I'm new on this and I'm just researching before I decide to built a loft.


Newspaper isn't really the best flooring .. you will be needing to change it every day. It WILL work for just one pair, but I think you need to find a better solution. 

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Granrey said:


> I see you are using sand at the bottom floor. If you are planning to have only one pair, would newspaper on the floor be ok?
> 
> by the way, I'm new on this and I'm just researching before I decide to built a loft.


Hi Granrey. I tried using contracters paper, which comes on a large roll. Kinda like the paper you wrap parcels with. It's much tougher than newspaper, and fairly cheap to buy. I got it at Home Depot or Lowes. But I didn't really care for it, as I would rather scrape every day, and wash it with disinfectant every week. The paper got to be a hassel. The paper is easier to scrape than newspaper though. With not too many pigeons, the scraping isn't really very time consuming.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Granrey said:


> I see you are using sand at the bottom floor. If you are planning to have only one pair, would newspaper on the floor be ok?
> 
> by the way, I'm new on this and I'm just researching before I decide to built a loft.


with just two in there I think the sand is ok, you could use a kitty litter scoop to get the poop out, but you would want to remove the sand every now and then and clean it out well with oxine, nolvasan, bleach water, one of those...so in the long run it may just be easier to scrape it everyday, would only take a couple of minutes, and you would not have to worry about changing the sand out.


----------



## Granrey (Dec 31, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Hi Granrey. I tried using contracters paper, which comes on a large roll. Kinda like the paper you wrap parcels with. It's much tougher than newspaper, and fairly cheap to buy. I got it at Home Depot or Lowes. But I didn't really care for it, as I would rather scrape every day, and wash it with disinfectant every week. The paper got to be a hassel. The paper is easier to scrape than newspaper though. With not too many pigeons, the scraping isn't really very time consuming.


I have owned rabbits and ferrets and I wish they had been ok with paper but they would destroy the paper and I had to clean their cages and pens even though they were potty trained. LOL.

Anyway, if you have tried the paper and you find that your other method is better then good for you.

Another question, why would you keep only a pair?


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I have been pilfering paper from Ikea for the last 2 years for Brooklyn. I love using paper! I change it daily and it's free... hehehe. (I buy a pack of Swedish Fish or something and then scurry away with an armful of the packing paper mwahahahhaha)

I guess with my new loft I better learn how to scrape... or I'm going to be in there buying swedish fish 3 times a week.


----------



## Granrey (Dec 31, 2008)

karijo said:


> I have been pilfering paper from Ikea for the last 2 years for Brooklyn. I love using paper! I change it daily and it's free... hehehe. (I buy a pack of Swedish Fish or something and then scurry away with an armful of the packing paper mwahahahhaha)
> 
> I guess with my new loft I better learn how to scrape... or I'm going to be in there buying swedish fish 3 times a week.


In my city we have several free newspapers. It's really easy to get enough paper in day to last you a month for a pigeon loft like shown on this tread.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I've always gone with 12 cu ft of flying space, per Pigeon.
That way, and the day will come, that you won't be able to fly them on a regular basis (for a while), they will have plenty of flying space, per pigeon inside the loft.
The golden rule is: The More Room, The Better! 
Your's kinda looks like my first loft, but mine was taller.
I was up to 33 pigeons, at one time, ( in two lofts) Now I only have 6.
Mine are in a 4'x8'x4', with 3 seperate sections, cat+dog proof. As long as I let them out often enough, they have not had any problems with chicken wire. As long as the area is clean, no mice either. Clean water twice a day.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Granrey said:


> I have owned rabbits and ferrets and I wish they had been ok with paper but they would destroy the paper and I had to clean their cages and pens even though they were potty trained. LOL.
> 
> Anyway, if you have tried the paper and you find that your other method is better then good for you.
> 
> Another question, why would you keep only a pair?


try what you want for the floor, you asked and given ansewrs, but in the long run you will do what you think is best....as for one pair...it is only large enough for one pair.


----------

